# Putting Herculiner on a trailer



## sconnie12 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey All,

I have a question for those of you that have put herculiner and/or another type of bedliner on your trailers...

When I bought my bought 5 or 6 years ago the trailer was extremely rusty so I sanded and grinded off the rust the best I could and then doused it in rustoleum. The outside layer is a rustoleum hammered, and it has held up pretty well, but I normally put a new coat on each spring just for safe measure. My question is could I just brush Herculiner on over the rustoleum hammered outside? Or would i need to sand down and prime to put it on?

I asked someone at ACE and they thought that I was an idiot to want to put it on at all, they kept telling me that it was made for truck beds not trailers, so I thought this might be a better place to ask...

Also, second question, how has it held up for those of you that have used it? 

Thanks a lot, I appreciate it.


----------



## sconnie12 (Sep 11, 2012)

Also, here is the picture of the trailer, it is in pretty good shape, but I just want to keep it that way...


----------



## Brine (Sep 11, 2012)

You should scuff up the surface of the trailer first. 

Mine has held up great. One of my favorite parts of the redo. No slip, and doesn't chip.


----------



## sixgun86 (Sep 11, 2012)

I just had a trailer sand blasted and the fella used wet tar for a coating. Thinking this option is much cheaper. I've got Herculiner on my truck, guessing I didn't scuff it enough because it's showing a good bit of wear already.


----------

